

Show HN: One-time redeemable download codes as a service - derblub
http://redeemoid.com

======
1337biz
Really like the idea. Very simple and clear implementation.

Here are a few thoughts: \- Try testing some different price points. I noticed
the price goes significantly down when not needing 500 codes at once. The 99
Euro starting price is a bit much. \- Somehow the name/logo reminds me of
Demonoid. The logo is looking a bit "scene" to me. Try finding some more
contemporary style. \- The project is fully automated, right? Try giving 5
codes out for free. Everybody who is planning to use your service will need
more codes anyways. \- I want to be able to switch to a U.S. dollars pricing.

~~~
derblub
Thanks a lot for your input!

Seems like we still need to iron out a few quirks with the pricing model. This
project is fully automated, yes. We already give 5 codes for free - There's
also a button, which loads the correct setup for the free code package - did
you miss that?

US pricing model is for sure something, we have to implement as quick as
possible, even though it shouldn't be any problem to pay in USD.

------
JonRB
What happens if the download is cancelled/aborted/ruined/interrupted during
transfer? Is it still possible to download it?

~~~
officialjunk
in the FAQ: "Download codes are rendered invalid, as soon as a download was
completed successfully. Incomplete downloads are recognized and do not consume
the code."

~~~
derblub
And that's correct!

------
tokenizerrr
The FAQ is not clear on this, does redeemoid host your files or do you have to
take care of this yourself?

~~~
derblub
We take care of that. Files are hosted and served from private S3 buckets.

------
dsl
Your CSS appears to be broken. Some sort of S3 issue.

~~~
derblub
Need to check this - what's exactly wrong? Thanks for your feedback!

------
derblub
Really curious what you think

------
iwalton3
I remember needing a single use url shortener a while ago. I created this out
of necessity: [http://iwalton.us.to/vl/](http://iwalton.us.to/vl/)

It only shortens URLs, it doesn't host anything.

~~~
derblub
Good thing - just: We're not doing link shortening of any kind. We're
generating redeem-codes for digital-content, with hosting included.

